# 55 gallon lighting/filtration



## mike383 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Planning to start-up a 55 gallon Mbuna tank, and I hoping to get some advice on lighting and filtration. I've decided to run 2 Eheim Classic canister filters, but not quite sure which two. Would a pair of 2215 filters be sufficient?

As for the lighting i'm open to any recommendations. I plan to have a painted back background with pool filter sand and rock work (leaning towards river rock at this time), so I think a nice clean light would look excellent, nothing with a blue tint or anything similar

Thanks


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

Don't know much about your preference for lighting and it's a huge topic/subject as well......but I can chime in about your filters. I would personally go with two 2217's versus 2215 filters as they would flow better gph as well as keep you in that infamous 8-10 times turnover rate that seems so commonplace these days in filtrationland. I, myself, could not see running such a low turnover rate if you are going to have maybe a taxing bioload in the end and secondly....why set it up that way limitation wise from the start? The 2217 filters you can get for not much more than the 2215's. I would go that route if you want my opinion.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I also think that 2 Eheim 2215's might be undersized for a 55G Mbuna tank, especially if you will be overstocking the tank AND you want good water movement deeper in the tank. A pair of Eheim 2217's would probably work well but there are other brands that some members prefer. You can check the Product Reviews for filter recommendations since you are still in the set up phase.

Regarding your lighting question though, there is quite a bit of difference in how people perceive the light on their tanks. There is a good article Here that may help explain (or confuse) you further.

Do you know what species of Mbuna you would like to keep?


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

For a 55 I would probably choose a HOB filter like the ac 110 (about $70). Easier to service/clean and about 1/2 the cost of one 2217. It's a proven filter with great reviews.

For simple effective lighting CFL screw in type bulbs work great. It's easy to find 6500k and they cost less than $4 a piece. These bulbs produce a nice natural looking light that spreads out surprisingly well. I only use 2 24 watt bulbs on a 6 foot tank and it lights the whole tank evenly from end to end.


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

While I agree with the 110 being cheaper and giving a good bang for your buck...and having been one that has used many 110's (they were called 500's when I was using them), I know what they are capable of especially when you modify them. But in this case, you would want as much beneficial bacteria colonies and as large as you can make them for the upcoming possible bioload of this tank size versus what is going to end up being put inside of it. You aren't going to beat the biological capabilities of a canister with any HOB filter IMO and having two is perfect as it runs the tank in the nine times per hour turn over range as well as has a back up in case one needs maintenance or one goes south on you. Besides...in the end....they will support much larger bacteria colonies and more efficient ones than ones you could create in the 110 if you modified it for that....which is what you would have to do to compete with the effectiveness of the canisters.


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

b3w4r3 said:


> For a 55 I would probably choose a HOB filter like the ac 110 (about $70). Easier to service/clean and about 1/2 the cost of one 2217. It's a proven filter with great reviews.
> 
> For simple effective lighting CFL screw in type bulbs work great. It's easy to find 6500k and they cost less than $4 a piece. These bulbs produce a nice natural looking light that spreads out surprisingly well. I only use 2 24 watt bulbs on a 6 foot tank and it lights the whole tank evenly from end to end.


I'm using one 13W 6,500k CFL on my 55 and I think it looks great :thumb:


----------



## mike383 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone,

Planned stock is as follows (1M 4F each):

Labidochromis Caeruleus
Iodotropheus Sprengerae
Cynotilapia Afra

I'm open to switching the Afra for Cobalt Blues, but I haven't found any yet, have found other 3 species

As for the filtration i'll go ahead to go with a pair of Classic 2217s. I plan to avoid HOBs for this setup

Lighting-wise, I have my eye on a used tank, so i'll have to see what lights come with it, I'm hoping to go see it tonight. If I like it, i'll keep it, otherwise i'll look into other options


----------



## mike383 (Apr 25, 2013)

Mike_G said:


> b3w4r3 said:
> 
> 
> > For a 55 I would probably choose a HOB filter like the ac 110 (about $70). Easier to service/clean and about 1/2 the cost of one 2217. It's a proven filter with great reviews.
> ...


Do you have a picture of what the lighting looks like?


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

mike383 said:


> Do you have a picture of what the lighting looks like?


I'll need to charge up my camera's battery first, but I'll try to take one for you.
I started out with 3 bulbs and went down to 2, and eventually settled on one- I'll install another bulb just for the sake of comparison. Most people probably like their tanks a little lighter than mine.


----------



## mike383 (Apr 25, 2013)

Mike_G said:


> mike383 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a picture of what the lighting looks like?
> ...


That would be great Mike, I appreciate it!


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I really like my aquatop cf500uv. It does a good job on my 75G and cost a lot less than ehiem of fluval...plus it has the added benefit of a UV sterilizer. One of those or two cf300's would be perfect for this tank.

As for lighting, Deep Blue has some nice, inexpensive units. They single, double and HO units and most include moonlights. Check out their SolarMax line.


----------



## mike383 (Apr 25, 2013)

I've heard good things about the aquatops but nobody carries them here. I ended up buying a 55 gallon tank off of Kijiji and it came with a pair of 18" Marineland Natural Daylight F15T8s. I'm assuming it's a Marineland kit tank and these are the stock lights

Also came with a Fluval 200W heater and a Fluval 305 filter. I'm not sure whether I want to buy another Fluval and run two of them, or save this one for a future tank and still get a pair of 2217s. Any thoughts?


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

mike383 said:


> I've heard good things about the aquatops but nobody carries them here. I ended up buying a 55 gallon tank off of Kijiji and it came with a pair of 18" Marineland Natural Daylight F15T8s. I'm assuming it's a Marineland kit tank and these are the stock lights
> 
> Also came with a Fluval 200W heater and a Fluval 305 filter. I'm not sure whether I want to buy another Fluval and run two of them, or save this one for a future tank and still get a pair of 2217s. Any thoughts?


Can you get allpond branded equipment? They make canisters that is pretty much equivalent to the AquaTops. Marineland makes that are similar as well that are not too expensive.

I would keep that fluval and just add one more canister of your choice.


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

Sorry for the delay, here are some pics I took tonight.

* 2 13W 6500k CFLs:*









*With a single 13W 6500k CFL:*









*And finally with 1 6500k CFL and 1 13W blue "party bulb" CFL (this is the combination I normally use)*


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Looking good, I think I like the duel 6500k look the most. Its nice and bright!


----------



## mike383 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for posting the pics. I find the single/dual 6500k to be a little too yellow for my liking, but that 3rd shot with the blue CFL has a relatively neutral look that I really like. Any idea what the colour temperature on it is?

Also what colour is your substrate?


----------

